# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kë emision ndiqni më shumë?

## Flori

Ke nga emisjonet apo shfaqjet ndiqni me shume? 

*Ky sondazh vlen vetem per televizionet Shqiptare pasi ne Shqiperi nuk transmetohen televizionet e Kosoves apo Maqedonise, ndaj nuk e dime se cfare programesh transmetohen ne Kosove apo Maqedoni ... !!*

----------


## Jack Watson

Opinion, shf\of

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

per portokallin vdes se mohoj dote

----------


## resina

Fear Factor tek Vzioni dhe Ekstreme po te Vizioni

----------


## resina

Opinion dhe kutia e fundit

----------


## BEHARI

opinion ndjek me qef tek klani!
star academi..po te klani!
njerez te humbur...tek vizion!

kurse portokalli dhe zone e lire jan programe qe mund te ndiqen pas ores 00 te natas!

----------


## LAINA

Me shume shoh Opinion. Me pelqen edhe Portokallia po nuk kam nerva ta shoh gjithmone dhe ti shoh te gjithe.

----------


## no name

_Portokallin_

----------


## Flori

Portokalli

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*1 - Portokalli.
2 - Zone e Lire.
3 - Kafazi i arte.
4 - Njerez te humbur.
*

----------


## RaPSouL

Portokallin e shikoj se eshte vertet emision i paaritshem  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Albi

Portokalli
Zone Lire
Kafazi Arte
Dhe ndonje her ndonje dokumentar.

----------


## TOMY_X

top show
portokalli
zone e lire

----------


## BaBa

*nuk para shohe tv , por megjith ate votova FIKS FARE.*

----------


## YaSmiN

Top Show ndjek me shume sepse me pelqen shume Gazetari qe e drejton ate emision.Ka nje te folur shume me eksperience ne fushen e gazetarise.Ndjek edhe nje emision tek Alpha ketu ne Greqi cdo te marte eshte si Portokallia edhe nje cdo te merkure.

----------


## Imperator

Me shume nga keto me terheq Opinion dhe ate ndjek me shume se te gjithe. Eshte nje nga emisionet me te mira ne Shqiperi sipas mendimit tim dhe nje nga emisionet qe informon me mire se te gjithe Shqiptaret ne lidhje me historine tone apo dhe ngjarjeve historike te rendesise se veçante qe kane ndodhur neper bote. Eshte emisioni me i arritur sipas meje dhe vlen per tu permendur qe gazetari qe e organizon kete emision eshte nje nder analistet me te mire ne Shqiperi dhe me i sukseshmi gjithashtu.

Imperator

----------


## fight_cllub_al

nuk  esht  ne  tv  shqiptare ....... *lucigniolo*...program   wild  fare  ....

----------


## Qendi

Portokalli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

PORTOKAlli>....................

----------


## KOKASHTA

Normalisht emisionet e topchannellit jan shume me terheqes se keta te tjeret.

PORTOKALLI.
TOP SHOW.
FIKS FARE.

pastaj vijne te tjerat me radhe.

----------

